# How did your HR10 upgrade to 6.3 and are you having audio problems?



## rvaniwaa (Sep 27, 2002)

Duplicated the poll from the other forum to see what the non elite hackers are experiencing

--Ron


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

rvaniwaa said:


> Duplicated the poll from the other forum to see what the non elite hackers are experiencing
> 
> --Ron


Good, it appears that approx 50% of people are having audible problems, HD w/o surround sound is only half the splender ... think I'll wait for 6.3b...


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

"non elite"? Is that code for "non-propellor-head"?


----------



## merlin803 (Dec 11, 2005)

I voted too soon earlier today.....I have had the upgrade for a couple of days and had not noticed any audio drops but when I watched a recorded OTA Fox football game from earlier today, I had multiple audio drops.

Thanks DTV - just in time for the MLB playoffs. Don't feel bad, it has only been 19 years since the last time my Tigers made the playoffs...


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

When you say "forced an upgrade"... does this mean forcing a daily call or hacking the upgrade?  

I forced a daily call to get the upgrade but voted that the unit upgraded on it's own and has the audio problem.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I commented in an earlier thread that I hadn't noticed dropouts, but since then, I have. This is with the plain RCA analog outputs, too.

I'm not sure why you divided the poll into forced/non-forced upgrades. I see no way for that to make a difference.


----------



## rvaniwaa (Sep 27, 2002)

DaveWhittle said:


> When you say "forced an upgrade"... does this mean forcing a daily call or hacking the upgrade?
> 
> I forced a daily call to get the upgrade but voted that the unit upgraded on it's own and has the audio problem.


Voted correctly...


----------



## rvaniwaa (Sep 27, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I commented in an earlier thread that I hadn't noticed dropouts, but since then, I have. This is with the plain RCA analog outputs, too.
> 
> I'm not sure why you divided the poll into forced/non-forced upgrades. I see no way for that to make a difference.


Many times things I don't think could make a difference do make a difference. Currently the poll seems to imply no difference... Some had supposed that the only people complaining were those who forced/hacked an upgrade so I thought I would see if a non-scientific, self-selected poll could help identify if this were the case...

--Ron


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

rvaniwaa said:


> Many times things I don't think could make a difference do make a difference. Currently the poll seems to imply no difference... Some had supposed that the only people complaining were those who forced/hacked an upgrade so I thought I would see if a non-scientific, self-selected poll could help identify if this were the case...
> 
> --Ron


How many are having audio problems and have NOT been upgraded?????


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

lorick said:


> How many are having audio problems and have NOT been upgraded?????


Count me in as one of those. Two HR10-250's, both still on 3.1.5f, and both having intermttent brief audio dropouts.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

lorick said:


> How many are having audio problems and have NOT been upgraded?????


Excellent question...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I have 2 HR10-250's one thaqt has 6.3a and one that has 3.1.5f The one on 6.3 has had no audio problems (although we do not watch as much on it so that is by no means definitive) THe one on 3.1.5f has had problems in the last week to 10 days.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

lorick said:


> How many are having audio problems and have NOT been upgraded?????


No upgrade and major audio issues now for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## khark (Jan 2, 2001)

I have one that has 6.3 and one that hasn't. I have been having audio and video dropouts for the last couple of weeks so I don't think 6.3 causes the problem.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

merlin803 said:


> I voted too soon earlier today.....I have had the upgrade for a couple of days and had not noticed any audio drops but when I watched a recorded OTA Fox football game from earlier today, I had multiple audio drops.
> 
> Thanks DTV - just in time for the MLB playoffs. Don't feel bad, it has only been 19 years since the last time my Tigers made the playoffs...


I remember when we had the old software versions that I always had probelms with Fox OTA


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I've had this problem on my 3.x box for at least the last year or so. I decided it was some periodic blip with the signal quality, as I mostly get it with satellite channels and only once in a blue moon with OTA. I'm starting to wonder if it's not a specific 6.3 problem but rather something more significant that affects both 3.x and 6.3 but that wasn't apparent for some folks until the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I have to say I reported the problem but haven't didn't see a bit of it tonight watching 2 hours of NBC.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

pkscout said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it's not a specific 6.3 problem but rather something more significant that affects both 3.x and 6.3 but that wasn't apparent for some folks until the 6.3 upgrade.


Seems most likely to me. For all we know, there was a software rev in one of the pieces of equipment that stations use or the post production houses use or who knows where that is causing it. Maybe 6.3a is more suceptible, maybe people are just seeing it in teh last couple of weeks because it is a new TV season and lots of shows have been run through this new piece of equipment or software rev.


----------



## judson_west (Nov 10, 2001)

I don't have 6.3x and am experiencing audio dropouts for the first time ever. When dropouts have occurred, they could last from a few seconds to several minutes.


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

Had bad audio dropouts last night. No upgrade yet for me either.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Nov 2, 2005)

lorick said:


> How many are having audio problems and have NOT been upgraded?????


Again good question. Have not received update 6.3 but have been having audio problems on HD recorded show's: last weeks Law And Order --- Sundays "Desperate Housewives". Funny thing is I do not have problems with HD live shows.


----------



## toms111la (Oct 2, 2006)

As I mentioned earlier, I did not have audio problems until my 250 was upgraded normally on last Friday night. I almost never watch anything live so I can't say if it makes any difference if live or recorded. My guess is that it does not because everything is actually being recorded. As far as I am able to tell, in my case the problem is confined to OTA broadcasts from our local CBS affiliate. (KLFY in Lafayette, La.). I have not watched very many shows from other stations but the few I have watched, seemed ok. I know for sure that I didn't have any problems from the few HD programs I recorded from the satellite. (Weeds did not have any drop outs and it was recorded Sunday evening after the upgrade. I watched some shows off the same CBS channel that were recorded before the update and no drop-outs. Yesterday morning, I set the new and improved audio controls to not record in DD and not to output in DD. I watched at least one show that was recorded from the CBS affiliate last night ( after resetting the audio controls)(NCIS) and it seemed to be working ok for more than half the show but during the second half, I had at least two(2) 5-10 second drop outs. I noticed last night that just as the sound was coming back, the picture would break up for appox 1 sec as the sound returned to normal. I think others have reported this same thing. I'm not sure if it happed every time. I don't think the optical output is the problem. I get the same thing using HDMI directly connected to TV. I guess these are both digital connections so it might make a difference to use analog connections. Anybody having the problem using analog AUDIO connections to TV? I agree with one of the posters above that the best way to get this fixed is to keep calling D*. I think it will help if we can be as specific as possible. Assuming the person on the other end is actually listening. Whenever I call, I am continually amazed at how obvious it is that they are only giving my complaints their limited attention. I guess I would probably do the same if I was doing that job but it is still irritating.


----------



## TopoJim (Aug 11, 2006)

I received the upgrade to my HR10-250 a fe weeks ago and the audio dropouts started immediately. Seems to be isolated to OTA HD braodcasts because I switched to the D* locals and so far haven't experienced the dropouts (but admittably have watched much of these channels).

Sure hope they fix it soon, it's pretty annoying. Also makes it hard to sell somebody else on D* to cash in on the $100 credit.


----------



## merlin803 (Dec 11, 2005)

I wonder how many people voted too quickly like I did? After getting the upgrade and not having the audio problems for a couple of days, I voted that I did not have a problem. But, I had not yet watched a Fox OTA recorded program. As soon as I did, I had the audio problem.


----------



## scooby_doo_53 (Jul 19, 2004)

Count me in.

One of my 2 units updated last night (I saw the pending restart message when I got home). I reset the box, and it went over 7:00, when I was supposed to start recording "Bones" on FOX OTA. 

When the reboot finished, it started to record immediately. I got an audio dropout for 10-15 secs about 2 minutes later. 

I also recorded "LOST" and "The Nine" on ABC-OTA last night. The curious thing here was that they both dropped audio at the same time in the show - about 23 minutes in. The other thing I noticed was a slight pixelation when the sound restored - almost like it was resynching itself.

I was on 3.1.5f on both units - never saw 6.3 - received 6.3a


----------

